# HRT Costs



## SFGiants (May 21, 2012)

What are people paying to get started and stay on Test and HGH?


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 21, 2012)

If pricing isn't ok delete this.

I am with maximus and it comes out to about 600 bucks for 3 months worth. If you do lower doesages it will last much longer, but about 11 weeks at 300mg per week. It also has 1100 iu hcg and 30 arimidex and 2 vials of test. Good price as far as hrt goes, but if I test low my pcp will prescribe test for 100mg ew and it would cost me 10 bucks.


----------



## SFGiants (May 22, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> If pricing isn't ok delete this.
> 
> I am with maximus and it comes out to about 600 bucks for 3 months worth. If you do lower doesages it will last much longer, but about 11 weeks at 300mg per week. It also has 1100 iu hcg and 30 arimidex and 2 vials of test. Good price as far as hrt goes, but if I test low my pcp will prescribe test for 100mg ew and it would cost me 10 bucks.



Thanks bro and I really can't see talking price to be an issue here and IMO it's why we are here, now if we had sponsors of hrt then that would change things.

I'm sure I can get my Doc at some point to script but HGH I doubt and the reasoning for me to have scripts of both is at some point in time I will be touring the Professional Bowlers Tour and have to travel so the scripts would allow me to take without issue also the scripts will shut the assholes up in the Association!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2012)

HRT prices are fine guys so long as we're talking legit scripts.


----------



## DF (May 22, 2012)

SFG I used to have the Maximus price list until my hard drive to a big crapper or I'd email it to you.  I do seem to recall the aggressive protocol which included Hgh made me say holy fuck at the price, but there was alot of ancillaries listed with it as well.  If I can get ahold to the list I'll get it to you.


----------



## SFGiants (May 22, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> SFG I used to have the Maximus price list until my hard drive to a big crapper or I'd email it to you.  I do seem to recall the aggressive protocol which included Hgh made me say holy fuck at the price, but there was alot of ancillaries listed with it as well.  If I can get ahold to the list I'll get it to you.



Thanks!

I just need a script in the future no need to buy their stuff although I'm sure to keep the script I may have to buy a few things here and there but yeah Rips only buddy!


----------



## grind4it (May 22, 2012)

You may already know this but the scripts are usually only good for six months. Not sure about MAX but my TRT dr told me that's because scripts for Class III drugs the fed says you have to reup every six months, to prevent "abuse".



SFGiants said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just need a script in the future no need to buy their stuff although I'm sure to keep the script I may have to buy a few things here and there but yeah Rips only buddy!


----------



## Zeek (May 22, 2012)

My lady is currently on hrt from one of these clinics out of Florida. The charged her a hundreds for blood work and the consultation and then an additional 860 per month to run 2iu per day of gh. They sent her fucking generic blue tops and claimed they compounded it .

 You ever see a 115 lb toothpick of a woman flip out? well I did 

 She called and cussed them out, charged back her credit card on them and threatened to report them for their BS.

 Now she found another place online based out of ....Where else  but Florida. These people will provide her with 60 iu of humatrope per month for  a little less than 900 mo, not counting blood work etc.

 She really has no choice other than to go the legal route due to her line of work, to lower he price and keep her legal I am thinking about lowering the dosage to .5iu per day 5x a week and just give her the extra from rips


----------



## curls (Jun 14, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> What are people paying to get started and stay on Test and HGH?



I am currently looking for a trt clinic so I have been getting some info from different clinics.  Here is one with pricing.  I do not know if this is a good price or not I have just began my search into legit presrciptions for trt.  

Maxhealth
Sermorelin (HGH Releaser) 15 ml $250 per kit 

HGH Tev-Tropin 5mg (15iu) $330 per kit 

Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/10ml $150 

Testosterone Propionate 100mg/10ml $125

HCG 11,000 units $150 

Anastrozole (Arimidex) $4ea (0.5mg)/$6eac (1.0mg) 

Tamoxifen 20mg (Nolvadex) $5ea 

D3 (injectible)-glucose suppressant-helps greatly with updake of testosterone-antioxident $125 

Sildenafil Citrate 100mg (Viagra) $12ea 

Nandrolone Decca 200mg/10ml $220 

Testosterone Cream 200mg/ml x 60ml $195 (60 day supply) 

MIC-B12 Complex with L-Carnitine 30ml $125 (Buy 2- Get 1 Free) 

B12 30ml (injectible) $50 

Glutathione- (Liver/Kidney Cleanse) 30ml $180 

Omega 3 Fish Oil (Pharm Grade) 140ct $79


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems a little higher than what I pay Maximus. Not by much, but I also get all my syringes and needles with my order.


----------



## curls (Jun 15, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Seems a little higher than what I pay Maximus. Not by much, but I also get all my syringes and needles with my order.



What does Maximus charge his program?  I have tried to email a few of these clinics with some success  but most of them want a physical and blood test sent to them before they talk cost.  I am just looking for good service at a fair price.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 15, 2012)

Pm sent curls


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 5, 2012)

i am seen at the v.a. and they really limit how much help they will give, and no outside scripts. i tried to find a local doc but no luck.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 5, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> . . . but if I test low my pcp will prescribe test for 100mg ew and it would cost me 10 bucks.


After successfully and with malice aforethought driving my Testosterone levels down so that I qualify for TRT I think it's time I wrote it all down.

I'll do it on the weekend - who knows, I may become famous and get a sticky!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 5, 2012)

ken said:


> i am seen at the v.a. and they really limit how much help they will give, and no outside scripts. i tried to find a local doc but no luck.



  What are they trying? the gels on you?



BigFella said:


> After successfully and with malice aforethought driving my Testosterone levels down so that I qualify for TRT I think it's time I wrote it all down.
> 
> I'll do it on the weekend - who knows, I may become famous and get a sticky!



 Australia may very well be the pone place on earth where trt is cheaper than black market prices locally?


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

When I was on HRT, my BCBS insurance paid for almost all of it.

I worked with a local urologist and he would call my scripts in directly to my local Walgreens.

Office visit co-pay was $25
All blood work covered 100%
Test Cyp filled at Walgreens monthly - (4) 1-cc 200 mg Test Cyp vials by Paddock = $10 co pay 
Adex filled at Walgreens monthly (when I was using it) - 30 tabs per bottle by Teva = $10 co pay
HCG filled at Walgreens (when I was using it) - 1 10,000 iu vial with H20 by APP Pharmaceutical = $100 co pay.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 5, 2012)

200 mg test cyp every 2 weeks. last test showed my test at 200


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

You must be injecting once every two weeks, right? You are peeking after about 48 hours and bottoming out by the 9th day.

Break it up and inject 50mg every 84 hours so 50 mgs Monday @ 6 am and 50 mgs on Thursday 6 pm. Repeat the same the following week.

Your levels will stabilize and you'll find you reach a steady state between 500 - 800 with that dosage


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 5, 2012)

BCBSIL charges me a $20 copay for 10MG of Test E or Test C. They charge the company $109, and I think if you have a script and get it filled out of pocket at Costco it is like $50! That is pretty damn cheap!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 5, 2012)

thank you for the advise yes , every 2 weeks. finally someone with in site again thanks


----------



## BigFella (Jul 6, 2012)

Ken, this might be useful too: most of us like to think we're big tough guys but we're really pussies and we don't like injections to hurt. So we inject small amounts through tiny needles. 25g needles are fine- as long as you warm it up a bit. For God's sake don't use the 18 gauge if that's what it comes with!


----------



## amore169 (Jul 6, 2012)

I can get the 24 mg Humatrope wich is 72 ius for like $850, and the 10 mg test c $57 bucks. I also should have the Maximus price list if you need it SF.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 7, 2012)

10ml/200mg watson/paddock/sandoz - 56.00 per bottle. This is without insurance.


----------



## curls (Jul 28, 2012)

Why is Hgh so high even with a script!  Are the raws just that high or do they jack the price up because they can?


----------



## redhawk01 (Jul 29, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> 10ml/200mg watson/paddock/sandoz - 56.00 per bottle. This is without insurance.



106.00 w/o ins. 17.00 with for me.


----------

